# Breakfast Ham???



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This morning I came across a recipe that called for "breakfast ham." Breakfast ham is a new one for me. What is it? How is it different from other hams?

shel


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Depending where you are geographically it might be different.
For the most part it's going to be boiled ham or a sandwich style
ham. For breakfast it would be cut thicker....about 1/2 inch or so.
almost like a little steak. Some grill it some sear it. Where I am from
its always Country Ham......seared in a cast iron pan or grittle.....salty
as all get out.....usually with grits, eggs...and of course the red eye 
gravy.....


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have any type of ham on hand, It is Breakfast ham..............HDRU:chef:


----------

